# Cichlids



## white_roses90991 (Nov 6, 2009)

My sister and I were at the pet store the other day, looking at some fish, for her. She has a 30 Gallon long tank. She lives in the country, so she has well water. 
She has wonderful substrate, driftwood, and rocks. (It use to be my tank, before I moved in with my boyfriend, who already had multiple tanks)
Since i gave her the tank, she has only been able to keep guppies alive. The manager at the pet store suggested it might be her country water and cichlids would be a good match for her tank.
I had a cichlid when I was younger, but I was only 10 years old. He was a gift, from my father for easter, so I knew very little about the fish I held in my 55 G tank, with a monster pleco (more than 16 inches long), an albino cat, and a few other. 
Would they really work in her tank? He suggested 4 african cichlids, is that too many? Is there a special one she should get?
Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## white_roses90991 (Nov 6, 2009)

P.s. I'm bewildered about why her water is always cloudy. She can clean it and the next morning it be filty/brown ish. I'm convinced it is the substrate that is showing through, but could it be something else?


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't put any rift lake cichlids in a 30gal except for Shellies. There's just not enough room to allow for thier high levels of activity.

Fish deaths are usually caused by environmental factors. What are the water parameters/test results? In regards to the dirty water it could be a number of things from an uncycled tank through to the substrate not being washed properly. What kind of substrate is in the tank?


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

You said the tank was yours previously, does that include the drift wood and substrate? My initial reaction is that the brownish water could be tannins from the drift wood.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

try some kribs. they are considered dwarf african cichlids and in a 30g should be fine a few pairs actually.


----------



## white_roses90991 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea, everything in the tank was mine. I had just layed fresh substrate and the drift wood was my boyfriends before it was mine. (The tank was his, i traded it for my 55) A few of the fish were mine before as well, seeing as when I moved in with my boyfriend we didn't have space for any more fish. 
I have no idea what her water is like, I don't get over there very often. 
Kribs would be good for her I think. I was curious about smaller ones, seeing as her tank is so small.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

well water isnt always bad sometimes its better then municipal tap, my sisters well is damn near RO quality while my tap is in the 9.0+ range and filled with city chemicals to make people happier.

do a through test on hers again and see where you are at then go from there. Kribs are awesome little fish.


----------

